# Engine ticking



## brownhilltaxis (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a ticking noise from the fourth injector or coil if I disconnect it goes any ideas anyone .

The car is a Vw golf 1.4 tsi bmy engine



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

